# aircrack-ng doesn't work after kernel upgrade

## moment92

I upgraded from kernel 2.6.34-r1 to 2.6.35-r4. After that aircrack-ng doesn't work. It says, that wlan0 is fixed on channel -1 and I can't change that channel. Because of it dumping of data does not work correctly and aireplay-ng does nothing at all.

I use Atheros5007EG wireless device and ath5k driver.

I solved the problem temporarily by switching back to the old kernel. Iis there anything I can do in order to use the new one and still work with aircrack-ng?

----------

## idella4

emerge wpa_supplicant, follow the guides et the gentoo wiki to set it up.

It should put it in order or point you to the kernel fault.

How did you upgrade the kernel?

----------

## moment92

 *Quote:*   

> How did you upgrade the kernel?

 

I upgraded it manually, without genkernel.

 *Quote:*   

> emerge wpa_supplicant, follow the guides et the gentoo wiki to set it up.
> 
> It should put it in order or point you to the kernel fault.

 

I already have wpa_supplicant and it is also set up correctly and working. Anyway, I actually can't see how this is relevant. Aircrack-ng doesn't need it, it even suggests to kill wpa_supplicant before doing anything.

I am not sure, the problem could also be in the aircrack-ng and not in the new kernel.   :Sad: 

----------

## chithanh

For legacy software that still uses wireless extensions you have to enable nl80211 wext compatibility.

```
CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y
```

 But I think aircrack-ng supports nl80211 at least as long as net-wireless/iw is installed

----------

## moment92

nl80211 wext compatibility is enabled in kernel configs and I also have net-wireless/iw installed, but the problem remains.

----------

## hiroru

moment, how you finally resolved this?

Thanks

----------

## cach0rr0

curiosity, does it do the same with madwifi-ng? 

after running airmon-ng start <ifname> check /proc/net/dev and see if some mysterious other interface is created. 

I use ath9k but am still on .34 (kernel), it doesnt do any such thing, but i know my .35 build does with iwlagn. 

If you see some new mysterious interface created, see if airodump-ng -c <channel> -w <blah> <strangeifname> actually stays fixed on a channel, as well do your aireplay on this interface and not the original (wlan0). 

Other than that, no idea.

----------

## jms.gentoo

airodump-ng: channel handling is broken.

have a look here

http://trac.aircrack-ng.org/ticket/742

a patch:

http://trac.aircrack-ng.org/attachment/ticket/742/0001-aireplay-ng-add-an-option-to-ignore-channel-1-error.patch

----------

## jms.gentoo

change in kernel after 34 (I think) affect aircrack-ng

so downgrade to older kernel.(alternativly you can pach the kernel)

otherwise there is an ebuild 

http://gpo.zugaina.org/net-wireless/aircrack-ng

there is a pached ebuild in pentoo overlay

----------

